# VW Golf Mkv Gti Candy White Winter Prep Detail - Hard Body



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi all. I have been on DW for many years now and never actually contributed in the form of a detailed write up, so thought it was about time seeing as I have taken so much knowledge etc from here.

The main aim of this detail was to fully decontaminate, defect removal and lay down some solid protection for my golf gti in prep for the scottish winter (which can be rather brutal). This was the only time I would be able to do it and do it properly as im a bit of an OCD nut and hate being pressed for time. Along with the detailing there were a few bits and bobs I have been meaning to put on the car mods wise just to change the look a bit. All shall be revealed in good time 

Anyways, enough blabbing and on with the detail. The car was pretty dirty to being with, a lot of baked on road grime etc.

Process was as follows:
Snowfoam with Valetpros advanced snowfoam. 
Wheels washed with CG Maxi Suds 2 & Wheels woolies - The wheels wouldnt be protected with anything as they have c5 holding strong, so just a wash. 
Engine Bay washed with Megs APC and various brushes 
Sills etc washed with Megs APC and ValetPro brushes 
De-Tarred with Tardis
Iron X
Clayed with Zaino's Clay Bar Z-18
A variety of polishes/pad combos used with G220 and Dodo Spin Doctor Pro 
Rear Number plate lights switched out with LED units (I lost one into the bumper hence the coathanger and an hour of frustration)
Wipedown with Eraser 
Shine & Seal applied by DA on Scholl Finishing Pad 
Hard Body applied via Boots Foam Puffs 
OCD Sticket and various other badges fitted
Repel on glass once cleaned with 3m glass cleaner and AB Crystal 
Plastics treated with AF Revive 
Tyres with AF Gloss
Exhaust & Backbox with Britemax Twins 
Elite Car Care pressed plates fitted
Interior cleaned with AF Spritz and hoovered out
Leather was cleaned with Dr Leather


































































Number plates off time and checklist in hand, it was time to get to work.


























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking. Comments welcome


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Ryan


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

Great write up! How did you do your front badge?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

mattyslk said:


> Great write up! How did you do your front badge?


I had read a few reviews mate about being able to just rotate the badge out and replace but a lot of those ended with the badge clips being broken. So I opted to remove the front grille as I would need to drill the new red gti badge in place anyway. Literally 5 minute job and pops out easily allowing me full access.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

You've done a grand job there, excellent results :thumb:

I like your organisational skills, I can see you wrote everything down pre for hand, so the steps can be done accordantly :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job Ryan how about HB application any problems or is straight forward job ??


----------



## Jehu Knight (May 14, 2010)

That gti looks bang tidy!!! Candy white is surely the best colour. Love those bbs ch alloys. Look great on the gti. Are they a stsndard wheel to that gti or were they added after? Been looking at adding them to my a1 but very pricey for proper bbs ch!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Alzak said:


> Great job Ryan how about HB application any problems or is straight forward job ??


hey mate. absolutely no problems with HB application. As the temperature gauge shows it was well above the suggested application temp, one of the reasons I did the detail now rather than wait a bit longer. It was Shine&Seal I found a bit tricky to get to play ball but i think it was down to over-application of the product on my part rather than anything else. But HB was super slick on and easy off. I will be running updates on this thread as to how it performs/holds up as this car is my daily and does a lot of miles.



Jehu Knight said:


> That gti looks bang tidy!!! Candy white is surely the best colour. Love those bbs ch alloys. Look great on the gti. Are they a stsndard wheel to that gti or were they added after? Been looking at adding them to my a1 but very pricey for proper bbs ch!


Thanks very much for the kind comments mate. They were added after, i opted for the 18" Monza alloys upgrade when buying the car but after a while I fancied a change and got the BBS CH's. They are pricey but worth it imo.


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Really really good job dude, results speak for themselves. Love the custom touches as well


----------



## Saint Steve (Jul 9, 2011)

2nd Best one I've seen ;-) lol


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice motor indeed. Love the R32 rear bumper. Is that genuine carbon fibre or a wrap? 

New pressed plates look good too - are they Elite ones? I need to get some on my TT - such a simple job but makes such a difference.

Shame it's your daily driver I wouldn't want it to get dirty again...


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Makes the hours slaving away worth it lol.



MrHooky said:


> Very nice motor indeed. Love the R32 rear bumper. Is that genuine carbon fibre or a wrap?
> 
> New pressed plates look good too - are they Elite ones? I need to get some on my TT - such a simple job but makes such a difference.
> 
> Shame it's your daily driver I wouldn't want it to get dirty again...


Its genuine carbon fibre buddy. Had it shipped from Japan via a company down south if i recall correctly. Yup there elite's pressed plates, I really like them and like you said its such a simple mod yet gives a totally different look.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Great wire up did you need that Shine and seal before hard body ?
or naked paint after eraser ok to use it on ?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb job on a lovely car


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Nally said:


> Great wire up did you need that Shine and seal before hard body ?
> or naked paint after eraser ok to use it on ?


Probably not no mate but I wanted to give HB as best a surface to bond to as I possibly could so i opted to used the S&S just in case. And I had it in my collection anyway from using BW on a family members car a few months ago so made sense with it sitting there.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Great work there mate

Love the super rare seats


----------



## chch (Jan 2, 2010)

Ryan said:


> Yup there elite's pressed plates, I really like them and like you said its such a simple mod yet gives a totally different look.


You are strange people  On continent we have pressed plates, which I consider ugly. Flat plates are much nicer. Top work btw, hats off.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good job. 
Want the seats, lol.


Ryan said:


> I had read a few reviews mate about being able to just rotate the badge out and replace but a lot of those ended with the badge clips being broken. So I opted to remove the front grille as I would need to drill the new red gti badge in place anyway. Literally 5 minute job and pops out easily allowing me full access.


You can twist it out, although ideally use a small screwdriver from the back to remove the grill and get the badge out that way. I wouldn't do it from the front. :wave:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great write up fella and nice job done looks the nuts liking the dw ocd sticker


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great job buddy! Love the black alloys!:thumb:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Really nice! Few cheeky mods there, what have you done to it?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

JMDetailing said:


> Really nice! Few cheeky mods there, what have you done to it?


Thanks mate. Its got a stage 1 APR map, i opted for the interchangable map via cruise control as i do cover a lot of miles. Carbonio air intake. Cat back milltek non resonated. Most of the mods are styling tbh as i commute 50 miles a day so performacnce wise i cant run any higher atm.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice work, love the seats:argie:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

liking this one a lot
nice glassy finsh to the paint
well done


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Great work and lovely little touches.
If it were mine it would almost be perfect, only 2 things I would change from how it looks now would be the steering wheel and a more discreet tax disc holder. I'm thinking golf R wheel.
The pressed plates look great and will be getting a set for the merc, are they a recent addition as can't find them on the Elite site.


----------



## Barny (Aug 1, 2012)

Forget the plate bit, found other threads on them. Will give them a ring


----------



## Craigp91 (Nov 13, 2011)

Looks lovely mate 

Have a real soft spot for white cars at the moment. When they are cleaned and polished etc; they look amazing, more so at night.

It grinds my gears though when I see a white car that is not looked after. They just end up looking like they have been painted with emulsion! 

Anyway, Great work buddy :thumb:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Great work and an even better spec!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great write up, stunning motor :argie:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys. Really does make the backache and time and effort all worth it :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Thought I would upload some quick pics of HB in action I got after a wee downpour earlier. Impressed so far 




























I have noticed that there is very little dirt buildup on the car even though I have done quite a lot of miles so far (its a 50 mile roundtrip to uni and back each day). Shall keep updating as the winter months roll in on durability etc


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work Ryan!

I'll be doing exactly the same to a Candy White Mk5 GTI on Thursday!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks wicked Ryan, top job


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning MK5 Ryan. Just love what you've done with rear valence and 'zorst :thumb:

Lovely finish too


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work Ryan!
> 
> I'll be doing exactly the same to a Candy White Mk5 GTI on Thursday!


Are you using Hard Body or AF TC?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

yetizone said:


> Stunning MK5 Ryan. Just love what you've done with rear valence and 'zorst :thumb:
> 
> Lovely finish too


Thanks very much buddy :thumb:



sm81 said:


> Are you using Hard Body or AF TC?


Hard Body mate.


----------



## glenn st (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice keep up the good work buddy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Thanks very much buddy :thumb:
> 
> Hard Body mate.


Of course:lol:
I was asking MCC


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning bud! Gorgeous spec GTI too, i had a bog standard tornado red Mk5 GTI and i loved it, would have loved one even more specced like that!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

cracking job :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

i want that car !


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Car looks amazing, love white cars. Like the dog too, looks like a bear


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

The GTI Looks Dope Fair Play To You Fella!


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Cracking work, really brings the candy white out!! AF products are absolutely fantastic!! How is the AF gloss on the tyres? Im currently using megs endurance gell, but wouldnt mind a spray for quick top ups!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Of course:lol:
> I was asking MCC


I wondered haha :lol:



Kiashuma said:


> Car looks amazing, love white cars. Like the dog too, looks like a bear


I wondered who would be the first to spot him lurking in the shadows. haha. Hes a newfoundland, specifically a sandbear newfoundland so you werent far off the mark with the bear comment...and he's only a pup 



Kobeone said:


> Cracking work, really brings the candy white out!! AF products are absolutely fantastic!! How is the AF gloss on the tyres? Im currently using megs endurance gell, but wouldnt mind a spray for quick top ups!


I was a Megs Endurance Gel man myself mate until I tried the AF Gloss. imo is a billion times easier and quicker to apply and I have never had any sling which could sometimes be a prob with the Megs no matter how thinly I applied it. Really like it and a big fan of AF aswell :thumb:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Looks stunning bud! Gorgeous spec GTI too, i had a bog standard tornado red Mk5 GTI and i loved it, would have loved one even more specced like that!


if i hadnt chose white it would def have been in red...the finish you get is just :argie:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ryan said:


> I wondered haha :lol:
> 
> I wondered who would be the first to spot him lurking in the shadows. haha. Hes a newfoundland, specifically a sandbear newfoundland so you werent far off the mark with the bear comment...and he's only a pup
> 
> He looks great, if i was to get a dog would have to be one like him, looks like he will get big if he is only a pup just now!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice Glassy look to the paint!!


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

lush GTi!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work. White is looking fantastic.

Loving your bottle labeling set up as well. With seperate APC for exterior and interior all marked up and ready diluted. Genius!

Did you put your OCD sticker on the outside? I put mine on the inside to protect it from weather etc. Thing it works both ways. Does it?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking work. White is looking fantastic.
> 
> Loving your bottle labeling set up as well. With seperate APC for exterior and interior all marked up and ready diluted. Genius!
> 
> Did you put your OCD sticker on the outside? I put mine on the inside to protect it from weather etc. Thing it works both ways. Does it?


I put it on the outside mate. Will see how it holds up through winter but hopefully should be fine. If not i'll just buy another one lol


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Just wondered if I had got it wrong or not putting mine inside but looks like it can be done both ways. 
Cheers.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice one Ryan :thumb:

You`ve given me plenty to think about re. winter prep. Hard Body . . . mmm . . .


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish, the Wolf Chemicals Hard Body looks very impressive.


----------

